# EDC Knife Seminar in Michigan!



## Cruentus (Sep 8, 2004)

Thought I'd post this...

TEG Corporation presents...

EDC knife Seminar

EDC Stand for Every Day Carry, or a knife that you would carry on a daily basis. The knife is the oldest tool known to mankind, yet it remains the most effective option for a self-defense tool. If your life is in danger, the knife can be your best friend. However, it can also be your enemy in court if the tool is not used in a legal manner. This seminar, taught by Master of Defense and knife aficionado Paul Janulis, will cover what you need to know if you want to carry a knife for self-protection. Paul will take you through knife tactics that require very little training to use. After this seminar YOU can be confident that, YOU can protect yourself. Although Paul is not an attorney and this seminar does not constitute legal advice, Paul will cover the practical legal aspects involved with carrying a blade, so that you are also armed with the knowledge to not become a victim in the courtroom. Highly recommended for women and people with high risk lifestyles. Non-martial artists as well as martial artists welcome.

Date/Time: September 19, 2004; noon-3:30
Location: Superkicks for America
                     105 Main St.
                     Rochester, MI 48307
Cost: Pre-register - $40; $50 at the door.
Spaces limitedregister now!!
Contact: Paul Janulis; 248-722-1634 www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html

**Very Important! Bring your own Live EDC, or live blade that you would carry on you daily. We will be training with the live blade, and live blades will NOT be provided for you. If you dont own a blade, any single-handed opening folding knife from Wal-Mart, K-Mart, or a Sporting Goods store will do. Please call Paul for further suggestions!**


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 8, 2004)

Live blades, eh Paul?  Rock on buddy.


Anyone who can make this seminar ought to make every effort.  Paul has trained extensively with some of the most talented people to grace the face of this earth.  If anyone can show you effective ways to weild your steel down there in Rochester, Paul is that man.

Sorry Paul, can't make this trek, but happy training!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 26, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Live blades, eh Paul?  Rock on buddy.
> 
> 
> Anyone who can make this seminar ought to make every effort.  Paul has trained extensively with some of the most talented people to grace the face of this earth.  If anyone can show you effective ways to weild your steel down there in Rochester, Paul is that man.
> ...



Thanks flatlander! Sorry for the late response on this one...

PJMOD


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally, a detailed review from my E-zine...

 



> EDC Knife seminar review
> 
> On 9/19/04 TEG corporation had its first self-defense related seminar, the EDC (every day carry) knife seminar. All and all, I would say that this seminar was a great success. This was officially the first Paul Janulis/TEG corp. seminar, but rest assured you can count on many more in the near future. For point of reference, I will give you a synopsis of TEG Corp. and the Tulisan Eskrima Gild. Then I will provide a detailed review. If you were unable to attend this even, I hope to see you in the future!
> 
> ...



Thanks again! :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 26, 2004)

Paul, that sounds really well done.  Time to start doing videos. :asian:


----------

